# Simple frame straightening tool



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2012)

Flipping through the 2012 Copake auction catalog I saw this relatively simple tool:
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...566&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=9&lang=En
the backbone is just a piece of unistrut, which is widely available. The hooks and clamp are a little more complicated, but something similar should be possible to fabricate with junk on hand.  No guarantees,  but these pictures have me looking for some unistrut, hooks and a vise screw.  With the screw it should be more effective on heroic repairs than the Park FFS-
http://www.parktool.com/product/frame-and-fork-straightener-ffs-2


----------

